# Platy fry care



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

Okay my platy is in a breeder, (not her first time)
(had a lot of false alarms)She has a HUGE gravid spot with
Fry eyes in it.Very boxy and is " panting "
I need help with their raising.
I'm going to keep them in a one gallon tank with an air pump.
It comes with an under gravel filter but I'm not using it.
I need help with tempature,feeding,cleaning,handling,
Growth,and releasing.
I really need help with the fry!
I also have two more batches on the way from more platys.
I have to keep them in the breeder for a few days until I can get the
Tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't use breeding trap or nets...my livebearers stay in the main tank with lots and lots of hornwort...that way the females don't get stressed from being chased and netted and confined to a very small area.....
your fry should go into a tank bigger than 1 gallon..more like a 10 or 15....filtration is a must....
a high quality food with high protein and high fat content is also important...


----------



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry I can't afford the things.
I'm only keeping them in there until I raise 60 bucks
So I can get the 10 gallon starter kit thing.
I CANNOT leave her in my tank for birth.
I key her before,but they ALL got eatan and she almost died from the other fish nipping at her for more "food".
I want to save the fry and her.
I feed them lots of different foods.
Bottom feeder pellets Pellets(for catfish but they eat them)
Tetra color enhancer flakes,Tetra tropical flakes,TetraMin tropical crisps,bloodworms,brine shrimp.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

60 bucks for a 10 gallon tank !!!!!!!!!!!! i just bought an entire 55 gallon set up for that......better start checking out craigslist.....


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah 60 is a lot for a tank if your talking about the ones from petsmart. Just buy a ten gal tank without the accessories from petsmart for 12$ and a filter ment for a ten gal for 17$. Much cheaper. And put some live plants in it thats it. Gravel isnt a must. Nor a heater if u keep your house at 72 and up


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Since iv had dreams of raising some fry I picked up 2 betta fry from someone online I just got them about a week ago and iv been feeding them lohachatas Mini max and his #1 and #2 plecocaine and they have been eating really good. Give that a shot for feeding the fry he sells it pretty cheap and IMO is better then the fry food I got at Petco that they completely ignored.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

I will soon be caring for molly fry and I've heard they're pretty similar. I'll be moving the mom to a different tank soon.


----------

